
“Let's not stop at Brexit. It's time London declared independence” - koralatov
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2016/06/28/lets-not-stop-at-brexit-its-time-london-declared-independence/
======
ovt
It became more interesting to me in the middle with

'Perhaps full independence is unlikely – but what about greater devolution for
London?'

and

'Localism has been a big part of David Cameron and George Osborne’s agenda,
with the latter striking a number of “city deals” to devolve more powers. The
new Mayor of Manchester, whether Andy Burnham or not, will have control over
more policy areas than the Mayor of London, such as over health and housing.'

but I'm not British and don't have much context and don't know whether the
Telegraph is still the Torygraph.

------
venomsnake
I am not sure Londoners would love the landlocked existence. And having all
their food delivered by plane. And paying lets say 1000-2000% of the current
utility bills.

And with the City and the institutions in London - no way in hell the mayor of
London to get more independence. He gets way too powerful that way.

~~~
pacnw
What about the Thames?

~~~
venomsnake
Couple of artillery batteries in the English Canvey island will solve that
problem.

